# Hoyt Buffalo Price?



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

I just seen that Hoyt released their 2011 Hoyt Buffalo recurve. Has anyone heard what the price will be? Looks like a sweet little bow. I hope it is not cut way past center like the Dorado. I love wood bows but Hoyt can throw out some wicked metal recurves.


----------



## teknoclash (Jan 8, 2006)

Is it ILF?


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

teknoclash said:


> Is it ILF?


 No ,it´s there own system,but as far as I know you can use all of Hoyts limbs on the Buffalo recurve.It´s a nice looking bow although I miss the Berger holes in the riser.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

It is on the same platform as the Formula RX bows. It looks sweet. Check it out

http://www.hoyt.com/recurve_bows/hoyt_recurve_bows_hunting.php


----------



## aspenarcheryusa (Feb 4, 2010)

i wanna know how much 1 is too so ttt


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I read in an earlier post on Tradtalk that thier (Fred and Hoyt) goal was to produce it for under $600. I did see on Hoyt's website they are now producing the Excel in flat black. You could have one of them and some T-Rex limbs for around $200.


----------



## bayeux (Jan 10, 2010)

That i like a lot, got the GM11 this year but now i wished i'd hung around for this to come out, trouble is you never know so early in the year when i had mine. AHHHH !!:angry:


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

If the pic is depicting the bow correctly I personally would not like the grip (too much like a compound grip and appears it would force a very low wrist grip) and I don't like how narrow in width the riser is at the grip area.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hoyt, you're killing me, the riser looks ok but
1. Not ILF, stupid move 
2. No plunger hole, stupid move number 2
3. Horizon riser only at 25", stupid move number 3
4. Fred Eichler, Hoyt *****.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I know not all of you are impressed but I have a formula rx and an excel as well with the new formula limb configuration both great shooting bows... lets not put it down yet After they sell a couple of thousand in the next few months lets wait for the owner shooter reviews...


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> _lets wait for the owner shooter reviews._


For me it is not a matter of performance or how it performs for others. I don't like certain grip configurations and sizes.


----------



## Altiman94 (Jun 11, 2007)

How about the price? That will make all the difference in the world. $600 is way too high IMO. I can get a much nicer wood/glass backed recurve for that.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

LongStick64 said:


> Hoyt, you're killing me, the riser looks ok but
> 1. Not ILF, stupid move
> 2. No plunger hole, stupid move number 2
> 3. Horizon riser only at 25", stupid move number 3
> 4. Fred Eichler, Hoyt *****.


My sentiments exactly...In particular, #1, and #2...Jim


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Altiman94 said:


> How about the price? That will make all the difference in the world. $600 is way too high IMO. I can get a much nicer wood/glass backed recurve for that.


Define "Nicer"???..Prettier??....Probably...Better all-round performance??...Likely not....Durability??....Likely not....Interchangeable grips??...Nope...Interchangeable limbs for much less than half the price of a new bow??...Maybe??....If this bow is anything like the Dorado, or GameMaster, it will be quick, very "Shootable", draw nice, easy to set up and tune, and in the case of the Dorado, easy to get quiet..The GameMaster's can be a bit more effort to get quiet, but it's still not that difficult...I've owned a sizable amount of high-end Custom Trad bows, and all things considered, for all-round performance, shootability, and bang for the buck, these Hoyt hunting bows are at the top of the heap...Are they pretty??.Not in a "Classic" sense of the word, really, not even to Me....But I got past "Pretty" a long time ago...The black riser and wood grain limbs does have a nice Spartan , business-like look to it that I find appealing, and these Hoyt bows look like Killing Machines to Me...To each His/Her own, and that's cool, it's what makes the World a better place to live........Take care....Jim


----------



## EagleI79 (Jan 14, 2010)

Well to get a Formula Recurve from Lancaster you out 1000 bucks. This is the same setup almost so we will see.


----------



## bailebr3 (Sep 21, 2010)

my dealer quoted me $699!! this is the same dealer that got my dorado for $425. gm2 for $500, and the excel riser for $135


----------



## camo_deerslayer (Sep 29, 2006)

No way I would pay $700 for it..... that's just me. I WOULD buy another Dorado though.... for $425.00!! The Dorado I had was a sweet little bow!!


----------



## bailebr3 (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah i love my dorado! it is by far my favorite bow and shoots so sweet. i doubt i'll be buying the buffalo, although i do like ILF bows or similiar systems ( like the paralever) and there adjustability....when i go hunting i just want a bow that is tough and doesnt have alot of things that could loosen or break. not saying an ilf bow will but they do have more parts than a regular bolt down bow.....


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

I have shot the buffalo bow. I hunted with Fred and Michele for antelope, elk, and bear these past few weeks. Yes I got them all with a rifle and am proud of my big goat, 6x6, and my B & C choc bear, never the less the bow was designed for traditional hunting. It has quiver inserts and an insert for bow fishing or stabilizer. It has a narrow rest with a med grip. I shot Fred's personal bow and I can tell you it is exactly what he hoped for, a super smooth hunting bow. It is smooth, quiet as a church mouse (something that I could not get my Dorado to do) and is quick. It is available in 58" or the 60" that I shot and Iam telling you it is SWEET!
The bow has an adjustment of plus/minus 2 lbs and you can order as many limbs as you need to cover any weigts. It is not a target bow, 3D bow, it is a hunting bow and worth every penny.


----------



## biffwyo (Feb 11, 2006)

Does the grip feel as good as the Dorado's does?


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

I like the grip, it is a med to maybe med/high, balance of the riser is better in the hand. I loved my Dorado but it was loud and never felt right, this bow really does feel good!


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

dalebow said:


> I like the grip, it is a med to maybe med/high, balance of the riser is better in the hand. I loved my Dorado but it was loud and never felt right, this bow really does feel good!


Is it cut way past center like a Dorado or can it be shot off the shelf without having to build it out too much. What kind of rest did Fred have?


----------



## bailebr3 (Sep 21, 2010)

they are not cut as far as the dorado or gamemasters. they just come with a thin calf hair sideplate


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

What it great is they are not cut pas center, the shelf is radiused and it comes with a rest and side plate. I used furniture pads on my Dorado to build out the shelf, dont have to do it on these at all.


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

I shot one at the Archers Nook in London Ontario this week. Very nice bow, great grip, quiet, NO handshock, and very easy to shoot accurately for me. Now the big drawbacks. It only uses hoyt limbs which are very expensive compared to ilf, like about 600 a set and the bow is 695 retail. Nice bow but the price, not for me. I paid 400 for a new predator hunter that I shoot just as well and limbs are way cheaper so the math is way off.


----------

